# Normal afterbirth?



## trampledbygeese (Apr 2, 2015)

Just finished a marathon lambing session.  Ewe started to have contractions about 4pm yesterday, serious contractions 5am today, pre-birth 10am, 1 (ram)lamb out with serious help from me at noon.  1:50pm on day two, everyone's nursing and alive, although I suspect I may be partly zombified.  

*Now for the afterbirth which has this thing with it that looks like a rats tail on the outside of it.  Is this tube normal?  Not something I've seen before, at least not from lambing.  I don't want to say what I suspect it is for fear I might be right.*

2 year old Black Welsh Mountain mum, first time lambing, ram was Icelandic.  Hay plus pasture, minerals, salt, additional Se supplement.  Lamb presented correctly, but didn't get any further than hooves and nose.  Started helping after an hour, took another hour and lubricant to massage the baby out.  Shoulders/head too big.  I think shoulders more than head.  Either that or hole too small.  Not sure who to blame.

Gave molasses water and mum is nibbling on hay.  Plan to give her some nucells as soon as it warms up from being in the fridge.

Ewe is doing surprisingly well considering how much pain she was in.  Never heard a sheep scream like that before, it was heartbreaking.  Can't believe the lamb was still alive after all that.

Now all I'm worried about is that this tube like thing coming out with her afterbirth isn't suppose to fall out of her.  


Any reassuring word you can give me?  Vet is over-booked today and not taking emergencies.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 2, 2015)

I have no idea  It could be either in my eyes, I have never seen sheep afterbirth (though I'm sure I will soon). I hope it's normal and that someone else lets you know!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 2, 2015)

I keep looking back through this: The Birth of a Lamb and it looks sort of similar except that hers is bloodier and she has not passed it yet


----------



## trampledbygeese (Apr 2, 2015)

It passed while I was writing the last post.  It looks normal-ish I guess.  Normally the chickens get to it first, so I don't get to see it fresh like this.  The worm like things were inside the afterbirth.  You can see it in the top of the photo.

Weird because while it was coming out, it looked like it was on the outside.  I just don't know.  Too tired.

Mum is happy and protective of lamb.  Lamb is lively and jumping (ALREADY?!?!).  Wish I felt that good.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 2, 2015)

So glad! And a good night's sleep is probably a good idea...


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 2, 2015)

I would say it looks normal.


----------

